# Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau



## MindPatterns (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten, ob es sich bei dem Vorbau hier (M. Flückigers XC Bike) um den normalen 318.2 SL Vorbau handelt? Er scheint mir doch etwas steiler als -6 Grad, oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Mai 2019)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten, ob es sich bei dem Vorbau hier (M. Flückigers XC Bike) um den normalen 318.2 SL Vorbau handelt? Er scheint mir doch etwas steiler als -6 Grad, oder täuscht das nur?


Gut gesehen, ist -17. Bisschen Geduld noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (26. Mai 2019)

Klasse! Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Oktober 2019)

Hey, gibt es hier schon etwas neues @Plumpssack


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. November 2019)

Und vor allem: Wird es den Vorbau dann auch in +17° geben und in der 4-Schrauben Version - das wäre dann endgültig der Grund für den Wechsel auf das komplettes Lenkersystem von Newmen.  V.a. der neue 760er mit mehr Rise wäre der Knaller!


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2019)

Moin  zusammen, spricht technisch etwas dagegen den 318.2 Vorbau auch mit +6 Grad zu  verbauen, außer das es nicht ganz so schick aussieht !?


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juli 2020)

Hast du es mal ausprobiert? Wäre für mich auch eine Option.


----------



## ollo (28. Juli 2020)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hast du es mal ausprobiert? Wäre für mich auch eine Option.



jup .....


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juli 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> jup .....



Das ist so nicht vom Hersteller freigegeben. Die Belastungsrichtung ist ungünstig.


----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht vom Hersteller freigegeben. Die Belastungsrichtung ist ungünstig.



und das steht bitteschön wo genau  .... in der Bedienungsanleitung ist davon nichts zu finden und die ist für mich erst einmal bindend. Auch die Produktbeschreibung sagt nur aus Winkel 6° (weder + noch - )
Nebenbei selbst die +6 ° waren mir zu wenig und sind gegen einen +10° und 70 mm Vorbau getauscht.


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juli 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> und das steht bitteschön wo genau  .... in der Bedienungsanleitung ist davon nichts zu finden und die ist für mich erst einmal bindend. Auch die Produktbeschreibung sagt nur aus Winkel 6° (weder + noch - )
> Nebenbei selbst die +6 ° waren mir zu wenig und sind gegen einen +10° und 70 mm Vorbau getauscht.



Hast recht, ich meinte ich hätte Mal von -6° als Vorgabe gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Juli 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich meinte ich hätte Mal von -6° als Vorgabe gelesen



mit - 6 sieht er auch einfach am besten aus bei  + 6 müsste er schwarze schrauben haben


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Juli 2020)

ollo schrieb:


> Nebenbei selbst die +6 ° waren mir zu wenig und sind gegen einen +10° und 70 mm Vorbau getauscht.



Hast du den Thomson genommen?


----------



## feedyourhead (30. Juli 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht vom Hersteller freigegeben. Die Belastungsrichtung ist ungünstig.


Quatsch:


MG schrieb:


> Klar, wer möchte kann ihn auch positiv (nach oben zeigend) montieren.
> Sieht dann halt "fast" wie ein normaler Vorbau aus.


----------



## ollo (30. Juli 2020)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hast du den Thomson genommen?



genau den, die Newmen Sattelstütze ist auch wieder am Hardtail, ist angenehmer zu fahren wie die Thomson und es ist alles wieder aus einem Guss, bis auf den Lenker halt


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. August 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die Thomson Komponenten kommen schon echt mega schick rüber. Toller Zeuch. Und hält gefühlt für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## pirat00 (4. September 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Gut gesehen, ist -17. Bisschen Geduld noch



Was wurde eigentlich aus dem angekündigten Vorbau mit -17°?
Letztes Jahr auf der EB angekündigt, zweimal verschoben und nun hört man gar nichts mehr davon.
Gibt es dazu neue Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (4. September 2020)

Ich warte auch sehr ungeduldig...


----------



## Plumpssack (4. September 2020)

NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau -17°
					

NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau – für eine aggressivere Fahrweise Der Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau von NEWMEN hat eine Generalüberholung erhalten und kommt nun mit einem Winkel von -17° daher. Dadurch ist eine aggressivere Fahrposition möglich, ohne zu




					www.bike-components.de
				



Hier zb


----------



## pirat00 (4. September 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau -17°
> 
> 
> NEWMEN Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau – für eine aggressivere Fahrweise Der Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau von NEWMEN hat eine Generalüberholung erhalten und kommt nun mit einem Winkel von -17° daher. Dadurch ist eine aggressivere Fahrposition möglich, ohne zu
> ...



Okay danke!
Auf eurer Homepage steht dazu leider noch nichts, daher habe ich nicht in Onlineshops geschaut.


----------



## sepp0 (15. September 2020)

Hat ihn schon einer?
Ist das Gewicht genau wie beim -6 Grad?

Gruß Sebastian


----------

